# Old Sarum



## The Judge (Dec 3, 2014)

I doubt many people will have heard of Old Sarum, but it's less than 20 miles up the road for me, and I've been there a few times, so news that they've located part at least of its medieval city was of real interest http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-wiltshire-30300837


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 3, 2014)

I've heard the name (wasn't it a rottenborough?).

I think that's similar to the technology they used in Angkor Watt. Saw a programme about that a while ago, which was very interesting.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Dec 3, 2014)

I've heard it mentioned in a story ages ago but didn't know what they were talking about. Now I do. Thanks.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 3, 2014)

I saw this on the BBC news before, but couldn't find any links to the actual plan they'd uncovered - just an image that didn't really explain anything. Would love to see more info on the actual research, but didn't fancy spending all morning trying to find it.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Dec 3, 2014)

thaddeus6th said:


> rottenborough


I thought those MUCH later.
yes ...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotten_and_pocket_boroughs

It was, in the sense that Old Sarum (The Medieval town) wasn't actually inhabited. Just a few houses.

So when it was in use it wasn't a Rotten Borough. Confusing.


----------



## The Judge (Dec 3, 2014)

I've had a look at the University of Southampton site, and I've found the Press Release which gives a bit more info http://www.southampton.ac.uk/mediacentre/news/2014/dec/14_219.shtml and a couple of blog posts, http://kdstrutt.wordpress.com/2014/...-a-new-survey-of-the-inner-and-outer-baileys/ and http://kdstrutt.wordpress.com/ 

And if anyone is interested here's the first of the English Heritage pages on its History and Research  http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/daysout/properties/old-sarum/history-and-research/


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 4, 2014)

Aye, I knew the rottenboroughs were a lot later, but that was the only time I'd heard the name before.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Dec 4, 2014)

That must be where/how I heard it too. Perhaps in Jane Austen(d. 1817) or other writer before they were abolished (c. 1823). Anthony Trollop and Mrs Oliphant seem too late, unless I read a story by them set before they born etc.


----------

